# How much time should take to mud/tape drywall



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

To many variables to answer this


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

> considering that the drywall was hanged properly.


 This will answer this question and nothing else. I would be as much concerned with a quality job over the speed involved. cost to install and tape averages about $.35 - .65 per square foot. Cost to tape someone else's work could cost just as much to tape only. DIY rarely understand the little things that make work harder for the taper.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

This site is geared twoards DIY , not cost estimates
Costs will vary by location & the specific job
Get several local estimates & check references

Thank you


----------

